# Another minty fresh poison



## atticmint (Feb 2, 2006)

Well its been quite a few weeks since I have found anything worth posting a pic of. Havnt even found much of the regular chemist and apothecary stuff, but last night I came across this.
  Original cork and the label is perrrfect sep for a small rip in the corner. The pills were purple coffin shaped with a skull and crossbones on one side and "POISON" on the other.


----------



## atticmint (Feb 2, 2006)

Pic of the label


----------



## youngpup (Feb 2, 2006)

Quality!!! Very nice poison!


----------



## madman (Feb 3, 2006)

yo attic nice !!!! love seeing your finds!! keep us posted  mike


----------



## atticmint (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey..thanks for the comments guys  [] , here's a few more I found at work this week.
 I guess they would classify as poisons, since all of them contained poisonous material. They make great sellers on Ebay and help supply my Bitters and Poison collecting addiction  [8D]
  Kev


----------



## capsoda (Feb 3, 2006)

Very cool finds Kev. So many different types and clean too.[]


----------



## atticmint (Feb 3, 2006)

Heh..they dont come that clean, but I have almost every  chemical known to man for cleaning [8D] at work. Just last night I discovered that Potassium Chromate cleans Silver Nitrate stains. 
  The embossed bottle in the picture was so stained that you could not see through the glass. I tried everything from Hydrogen Peroxide to Chromic Acid and nothing worked until I hit it with the Potassium Chromate. It is still a bit stained but much better.


----------



## youngpup (Feb 8, 2006)

hey atticmint...I see you got a silver nitrate bottle...i have a couple of Hydrochloric acid bottles that are enscribed like yours but the bottles are clear...any idea on the rarity of them are...or when they were made?


----------



## atticmint (Feb 8, 2006)

I have seen the Nitrate go as much a $30 and as little as $10 on Ebay. This one was made early 1900's.
 I sell the 250ml Hydrochloric bottles for $10 and the 125ml for $5 to my regular (off Ebay customers) The trademark on the bottom will give you an idea on the age.  The Nitrate is embossed M.B.W. (Millville Bottle Works N.J.) and dates 1903-1930. Take a look at the neck opening, if it is smaller and the stopper head thin, then its an older version. 
  I think Wheaton made these bottles right up to the 1950's. The earlier ones were embossed "T.C.W." and later read "WHEATON / NO-SOL-VIT".
  I have also seen "W.T.&Co." and  a few other trademarks on the bottom of these type bottles.
  Kev


----------



## flasherr (Feb 8, 2006)

Must be nice to just have people send you great bottles lol. It neat that your work lets you bring them home after disposing of hazordus materials. They might as well be sending you money lol
 Brian


----------



## youngpup (Feb 9, 2006)

My Chemistry teacher has about a million hydrochloric acid/silver nitrate/ and sulfuric acid bottles almost like urs...except they're clear...he said he'd probably give me a bunch of them at the end of school...so...yea he's a cool teacher. lol. Anyway...they all have the origional glass stoppers in and he said they've been there since he worked there...he's been there for almost 25 years...


----------



## youngpup (Feb 9, 2006)

I looked at the bottles he had and he has a lot of the brown ones in the left of your picture...what were they...and how rare...and almost all of the acids have T.C.W. USA on the bottom...any info...


----------



## atticmint (Feb 9, 2006)

These are all up on Ebay now...when I just checked I couldnt believe how much the bids are on the brown bottles.
  Its really hit and miss, sometimes I list bottles just like these and  get a few bucks for them.... and other times they go for a great price.

   http://cgi.ebay.com/3x-Beautiful-Brown-Glass-Chemist-Bottles-Clean-LOOK_W0QQitemZ7587930791QQcategoryZ26404QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## youngpup (Feb 10, 2006)

I can't get onto ebay from this computer...and i don't know when i'll be able to access another computer...how much is it on ebay right now?


----------



## atticmint (Feb 10, 2006)

The first 3 brown on the left are at $34  [8D]


----------



## youngpup (Feb 10, 2006)

so...what does the T.C.W. on the bottom of the acid bottles mean?


----------



## atticmint (Feb 11, 2006)

Holly Crap..the Silver Nitrate bottle just jumped from $9 to $45 [8D]  sorry got excited there for a sec.

 The "T.C.W." trademark stands for "T.C. Wheaton Co." made in Millville, NJ and this trademark was used from  1888 to present, but most of the newer Wheaton embossed chemist bottles are stamped "WHEATON/NO-SOL-VIT"

 The older versions will have thinner stopper heads, a smaller opening and bubbles in the glass.

  Kev


----------



## youngpup (Feb 11, 2006)

So...if one of my acids with a T.C.W. on the bottom and a U.S.A below that...what would be the approximate date...i don't know what to compare it to when i'm looking for a smaller hole...or a thinner stopper...all i know is that the stoppers have no rubber or anything on them...pure glass...I didn't check for bubbles though...I'll look on monday in Chemistry...


----------

